# Assistive listening systems?



## JPohling (Dec 21, 2018)

California  2016 CBC in effect.  B occupancy commercial office tenant.
I received a correction from LADBS to provide an assistive listening system in a 358 SF conference room.

They are referencing CBC 11B-219.2:  An assistive listening system shall be provided in assembly areas, including conference and meeting rooms.   Exception: This section does not apply to systems used exclusively for paging, background music, or a combination of these two uses.

I have never had this request unless it was actually an assembly occupancy or a room large enough to be considered an assembly occupancy and was equipped with some kind of audio visual system.

This conference room will have a telephone, and the ability to connect a laptop at the table and have it displayed on a wall mounted TV.  Room has 24 occupants at 1/15 so it is still a "B".

With this logic every meeting/conference room would need to have an assistive listening device.

Do not believe the way the code language is worded that I can claim this is only a requirement for assembly occupancy's.  

What do you all think?


----------



## Rick18071 (Dec 21, 2018)

I don't know the CA code but the 2015 IBC does not say assembly occupancy, it says assembly area. A assembly area could be in a school occupancy (E), in a business occupancy (B), a Institution occupancy (I), or any other occupancy.


----------



## JPohling (Dec 21, 2018)

Rick18071 said:


> I don't know the CA code but the 2015 IBC does not say assembly occupancy, it says assembly area. A assembly area could be in a school occupancy (E), in a business occupancy (B), a Institution occupancy (I), or any other occupancy.


it states assembly area................

The actual ADA would not require this unless there was amplification being used.  
219.2 : In each assembly area where audible communication is integral to the use of the space, an assistive listening system shall be provided.


----------



## Builder Bob (Dec 22, 2018)

assembly area is defined by what in the CBC?


----------



## steveray (Dec 24, 2018)

I'm with JP....betting it is only required if there is amplification being installed...


----------



## Rick18071 (Dec 26, 2018)

2015 IBC 1108.2.7 Assistive listening systems. Each building, room
or space used for assembly purposes where audible communications
are integral to the use of the space shall have
an assistive listening system.
Exception: Other than in courtrooms, an assistive listening
system is not required where there is no audio
amplification system.


----------



## mark handler (Dec 28, 2018)

Per CBC 11B-219.5 ...portable systems.
you can have a portable assistive-listening systems are used for conference or meeting rooms, and may serve more than one room.


https://www.google.com/search?q=por...n8PfAhV1MH0KHVDcCCQQ_AUIDigB&biw=1024&bih=447


----------



## Yikes (Dec 31, 2018)

More specifically, CBC 11B-219.5 says that permanent systems are only required if the conference room has BOTH of the following:
 (1) the room accommodates more than 50 people OR has a built-in audio system, 
AND
(2) has fixed seating.

It sounds like you don't have both (1) and (2) in your conference room, so you can use portable systems to meet code.

For your situation with LADBS, the low-cost solution is to just add the detail on your plans that requires a posted sign per CBC fig 11B-703.7.2.4, and add the sign below it: "assistive listening system available upon request".
You will probably also need to show at least one electrical outlet in the room, or add a note to that effect on your architectural plans.

Note that there is nothing in 219.3 that says the portable assistive listening system has to be purchased, or be kept onsite.  In theory, the facility could go rent or borrow one whenever a user requests it.  Therefore, all the building inspector can require at C of O is the signage itself.


----------



## JPohling (Jan 2, 2019)

mark handler said:


> Per CBC 11B-219.5 ...portable systems.
> you can have a portable assistive-listening systems are used for conference or meeting rooms, and may serve more than one room.
> 
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=por...n8PfAhV1MH0KHVDcCCQQ_AUIDigB&biw=1024&bih=447



Mark,  Are you on board with this being a requirement in CA for any TI that has a meeting or conference room?


----------



## mark handler (Jan 2, 2019)

JPohling said:


> Mark,  Are you on board with this being a requirement in CA for any TI that has a meeting or conference room?


No, but I am not the LA Building Official.

If only employees use the room; I believe in *reasonable accommodations:*
assistance or changes to a position or workplace that will enable an employee to do his or her job despite having a disability. Under the ADA, employers are required to provide *reasonable accommodations* to qualified employees with disabilities.


----------



## JPohling (Jan 2, 2019)

mark handler said:


> No, but I am not the LA Building Official.
> 
> If only employees use the room; I believe in *reasonable accommodations:*
> assistance or changes to a position or workplace that will enable an employee to do his or her job despite having a disability. Under the ADA, employers are required to provide *reasonable accommodations* to qualified employees with disabilities.



Mark,  That may be entirely to reasonable for LADBS, but I will look into it.  thanks for the response.  HNY


----------



## mark handler (Jan 2, 2019)

JPohling said:


> Mark,  That may be entirely to reasonable for LADBS, but I will look into it.  thanks for the response.  HNY


That why we are here


----------



## JPohling (Jan 2, 2019)

mark handler said:


> That why we are here



Yup!  reasonable accommodation concept not flying with LADBS.   Need the assistive listening device (portable) for any TI containing a conference/meeting room.


----------



## mark handler (Jan 2, 2019)

JPohling said:


> Yup!  reasonable accommodation concept not flying with LADBS.   Need the assistive listening device (portable) for any TI containing a conference/meeting room.


I didn't say this but have one there at final
whos to say where it is the next day--- Just saying...


----------

